# VBScript Frage



## kirilvalev (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
(bin Student, hab bis jetzt 1 Semester java-grundlagen gehabt, hab mich bis jetzt so 2 Tage mit VBS beschäftigt, also falls Frage blöd bitte nicht schlagen)

ich habe ein kleines Script ersellt welches einpaar PDFs in einen Ordner kopiert. Funktioniert so:

"C:/Test" ist der quellOrdner (Ich habe also in C:/Test einpaar PDF Dateien und es kommen jeden Tag neue hinzu)

Dim zielOrdner = Date
"C:/Test/zielOrdner" ist der ablageOrdner
Also mit FileSystemObject und dann CreateFolder.

Dann verschiebe ich die Dateien mit folgender Funktion:

fso.MoveFile quellOrdner&"*.pdf", ablageOrdner

Mein Problem:
Wenn ich es einmal mache dann gehts, wenn ich es ein zweites mal versuche kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Ordner schon existiert. Wie kann ich Dateien in einen existierenden Ordner reinkopieren?
Mfg und danke im voraus!

Hier mein Script:


```
On Error Resume Next

Dim ablagePfad, quellePfad, fso

ablagePfad = "C:\Test\"&Replace(Date, ".", "-")
quellePfad = "C:\Test\"

Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")

'Hab ich so weil sonst Fehler
If fso.FolderExists(ablagePfad) Then
	WScript.Quit
End If

fso.CreateFolder ablagePfad

fso.MoveFile quellePfad&"*.pdf", ablagePfad

Set fso = nothing
Set ablagePfad = nothing
Set quellePfad = nothing
```


----------



## Culebra (4. November 2008)

Ich habe das ausprobiert; das funktioniert doch?

Wie lautet denn Deine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## deepthroat (4. November 2008)

Hi.

Vielleicht solltest du's so machen:

```
If Not fso.FolderExists(ablagePfad) Then
    fso.CreateFolder ablagePfad
End If
```
Gruß


----------

